# Eating books



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Caz is the only dog I've ever had who likes to eat books. And me, a former librarian! I have lots of books lying around, too many to fit in a bookcase. I suppose Cazzie wants to read too!!!

Now I know that people weren't lying when they said "My dog ate my book."

It's a good thing I love him!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

OH MY GOSH, SUZY....

I hope Caz doesn't get BOOK WORMS!!!!ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Diane,
Its good to see you have not lost your sense of humor since going on your coffee withdrawl! 

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh no!

I am an avid book reader! Everyone that works at my local library knows me  And I basically have to sneak any "new book" purchases around my husband because, according to him.."We have NO place for anymore books", since my several bookshelves are full and they are randomly stored around the house. lol

Gucci has only ate ONE book, and ironically..that was "The Havanese" by Diane Klumb ound:

I have to admit, I see some inaccuracies in that book, and it certainly misses alot of key personality traits of Havs, and I guess Gucci seems to agree it is not worthy of reading either. Pretty funny.

Sorry to hear about your books  Have you considered spraying a few w/ bitter apple?

Gucci's new thing..is when I set my book down on the bed or sofa to go do something, she will pull OUT my bookmark before she comes to follow me. I have seemingly outwit her by looking at the page number before I set the book down! ound: Battle of the brains, here! hehe.

Kara


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh Diane, I should have seen that one coming!ound:

Kara, I'm glad Caz isn't the only one with an appreciation for literature! Too funny about Gucci pulling out the bookmarks! 

Oh these Havs are clever little funnies!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Gucci's new thing..is when I set my book down on the bed or sofa to go do something, she will pull OUT my bookmark before she comes to follow me. I have seemingly outwit her by looking at the page number before I set the book down! ound: Battle of the brains, here! hehe.
> 
> Kara


Rufus is a bookmark puller too! Worse than that is he's a napkin stealer! He grabs it right out of your lap and makes a run with it! We haven't had any trouble with closed books on tables or upright stored in the bookcase but he has done some shreding when he finds an open book. The worst case was my sons school math book.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo had never eaten a book. Magazines, yes but books seemed okay. That is, until one night when I fell asleep with my book on the bed. It was a very old edition brought back from Europe and given to me a number of years ago by my SIL. When I awoke, a good part of the brittle old binding was shredded. I was devastated and learned a good lesson. Paper in any form is obviously fair game. I had to create a jacket for the book to hold it together. He's lucky I love him.


----------

